# MMA Forum Survival Pick 'Em - Round 2: UFC 76: Knockout



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

*Congratulations on Surviving Round 1!!! *


THE RUNDOWN
You guys all know the rules, by now. And you saw the prizes in the first round. When we finally have a winner, then we'll remake a thread with all of the prizes in it, and the winner can pick any one prize he wants, from the selection.

Now, this tournament may be much shorter than we all expected. 25 people got eliminated right away, including myself. Thats exactly half of the people that signed up. Check out the Elimination Table...

*Eliminated in round 1: UFN 11*

1.) murrayjb 
2.) TREY B
3.) Royalking87
4.) WarHERO
5.) Damone
6.) TheSuplexor
7.) Wafb
8.) Loller90278
9.) E-thug
10.) SupremeTapout
11.) Kds13
12.) UFCFAN33
13.) Wawaweewa
14.) Screenamesuck
15.) GMW
16.) Punishment 101
17.) Coppershark
18.) The Legend
19.) IcemanCometh
20.) Ramzee
21.) Iron daisy06
22.) Calibretto9
23.) WudLuv2FightU
24.) Judoka
25.) XAmRit

But enough of this, lets get down to the good stuff.

LETS GET IT ON!!!


ROUND 2 Event: 










*UFC 76: Knockout*

*1.) Jon Fitch vs Diego Sanchez*

*2.) Thiago Tavares vs Tyson Griffin *

------------

You must pick BOTH of these fights correctly, in order to advance. Good luck to everyone!

------------


*
REMAINING SURVIVORS --- MAKE YOUR PICKS!!!*

1.) Aaronyman - *Sanchez, Griffin*

2.) Hollywood6655 - *Fitch, Tavares*

3.) Ebc_Kyle - 

4.) Slamnbam88 - 

5.) massage_dancer - *Sanchez, Griffin*

6.) Arlovski_Fan - *Sanchez, Griffin*

7.) brownpimp88 - *Fitch, Griffin*

8.) DanMMAFan - *Sanchez, Tavares*

9.) asskicker - *Fitch, Griffin*

10.) 6sidedlie - *Fitch, Tavares*

11.) Rated - *Sanchez and Griffin*

12.) khaldun007 - *Sanchez, Griffin*

13.) Leviathan - *Sanchez, Tavares*

14.) Split - *Fitch, Griffin*

15.) Kameleon - *Sanchez, Griffin*

16.) Fedor>all - *Fitch, Tavares*

17.) Rambler14 - *Fitch, Griffin*

18.) robb2140 - *Sanchez, Griffin*

19.) S_I_C - *Sanchez, Tavares*

20.) NikosCC - *Sanchez, Tavares*

21.) MetalMunkey - *Fitch, Griffin*

22.) Z-man-mma-fan - *Fitch, Griffin*

23.) steveo412 - *Sanchez, Tavares*

24.) jdun11 - *Fitch, Tavares*

25.) Kirkardo – *Sanchez, Griffin*


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Man this is hard. I'll take Sanchez and Thiaga.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh man, I doubt half of these guys are going to get there choices in.

I will take Fitch and Griffin.

Man, we are going to be down to like 5 by the end of this week!


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> I will take Fitch and Griffin.


Complete opposite of me


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> Complete opposite of me


That should prompt you to change your choice.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

What happens if everyone is elimanated this round?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a tough one???

*Diego Sanchez
Tyson Griffen*


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

what the heck, murray?
do you want this contest done by UFC 77?


When it's a close fight, go with the better camps:
I will pick Griffin and Sanchez


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> what the heck, murray?
> do you want this contest done by UFC 77?
> 
> 
> ...



This season needs to be harder. The last season, i was a little too easy, it took about 4-5 months to finish Season 1.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Diego Sanchez & Thiago Tavares


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Sanchez and Griffin :thumb02:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

sanchez and Griffen 

I might switch but I wanted to a least get a vote in just in case I some how forget later


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Daaaammmnnn, and I thought the 1st round was harsh! Its good though, means people shall be eliminated quicker and I shall receive another chance at winnin... good luck to everyone!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Man Fitch vs Sanchez.. hard pick!

I give my pick later tommorow.. i have no idea right now..


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jeez one of these fights is hard to pick i duno how im gonna get 2 right. I will go with Diego and THiago cause they rhyme..jk but ya I want them.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Fitch and Griffin


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

scweet then we can start season 3 and i can get back in YAY!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha Murray gets eliminated so he gives us the most impossible question ever so he can play again.. just kidding man

But I'll go for Fitch (training with KOS, he'll have him prepared for Diego) and Tavares (I really think this kid is the real deal)

I think I'm the 1st to pick this combination to.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sanchez-Tavares


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fitch and Griffin


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Diego Sanchez
Tyson Griffin*


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Sanchez and Tavares!


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

tough one. I was hoping to pick the shogon and liddell fight
give me diego and tyson


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I know I'm not in it anymore but I'd like to see how I would have done with this one. I would have picked Diego and Thiago


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

NICE.....only 9 more picks left to go, were making great time!


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm switching.

Fitch and Griffin.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So far this is how it looks. 6sidedlie is all by himself right now. It looks like we are only going to be down to a hand full of people after this card, unless of course 6sidedlie is the only person to keep Fitch/Tavares and it happens to end up that way of course.

Sanchez/Griffin- 5
Sanchez/Tavares- 5
Fitch/Griffin- 5
Fitch/Tavares- 1


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Griffin

As for Fitch vs Sanchez.. grrr why pick 

Ill go with Fitch, the new sensation


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Can I change my picks to Griffin and Fitch? I think I'm gonna follow BP88.

Shizzle. Wasn't smart to back off


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

im going to go with
Diego sanchez
tyson griffin


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sanchez & Griffin.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sanchez and Griffin 

thx murray


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

With 23 selections,

Sanchez & Griffin - 8
Fitch & Griffin - 6
Sanchez & Tavarez - 5
Fitch & Tavarez - 4


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Fitch and Tavares for the wins


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fitch and Tavares


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*What time is the cut off for today?*


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

The cut off time will be 9pm EST


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fitch and Tavares!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Time is up. I have to go now, and i wont be on the forum untill after the event sometime. 

Ebc_kyle and slamnbam88 have been eliminated. 

sorry, boys...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

well that sucks

sanchez why oh why could you not hold on to those 24324324 submissions you had linched in


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Just 6 guys left!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn why could we not do the top 2 fights man I called these War Forrest and I am waiting for my next guy to win

Damn it I would of won this thing if it was the main fights grrrr 

Good luck to the people still in this


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow....thats all i really have to say. Shogun and Liddell REALLY dissapointed me.

Anyways. Congrats to all who picked Fitch, Griffin. 

I wont be rushed to make a new survival thread right away, because UFC 77 is about a month away. But i'll try to get it up as soon as i can. 

Again, congrats to all who made it to round 3. Keep checking the General discussion forum for the next round...should be up tomorrow, or monday.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This would have been more interesting if you had the main event and co-main event. I would have so picked Forrest and Jardine if I was the only one. Lol.

Congrats on all the winners for this round! Good luck in the next round.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

woohoo!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Rated said:


> This would have been more interesting if you had the main event and co-main event. I would have so picked Forrest and Jardine if I was the only one. Lol.
> 
> Congrats on all the winners for this round! Good luck in the next round.



Yeah but lets be serious...was there anyone on this site that picked BOTH Jardine and Griffin...

If you did call forrest and jardine then I want to see some proof.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

YEA BOI!

Round three, here I come.

The final six is real good.

We got myself, Asskicker, Split, Rambo, Z-Man and MetalMunkey.

I am guessing they will give us something tough like Okami/Macdonald for our next round.

Or maybe they will go nuts and ask us to predict like three fights.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> YEA BOI!
> 
> Round three, here I come.
> 
> ...


I knew I shoulda gone with you BP


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

S_I_C said:


> I knew I shoulda gone with you BP


I told you buddy.

Don't worry, we went from like 50 to 6 in two events, so I am expecting this one to be over very soon. 

Next round, you can copy my picks all the way to the finals.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> YEA BOI!
> 
> Round three, here I come.
> 
> ...



No way on 3 fights. We might not have anybody get all of them right.

2 pickems is hard enough. Look at this round, we went from 26 to 6.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, boys. It looks like Round 3 is just gonna end up being 1 fight. But it will be a tough one.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Yeah, boys. It looks like Round 3 is just gonna end up being 1 fight. But it will be a tough one.


Nice, I am confident with my 77 picks.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let it be Franklin vs. Silva so I can beat BP in 2 contests at the same time.

:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry about the wait, guys. I'll have the new Round up tomorrow for sure. I've just been SO busy the past couple days.


----------

